# Some of my South American Cichlids



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share a few pics of my SA fish  
Hope you enjoy...













































































































Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## anubisscott (Apr 26, 2003)

Gourgous colection. Love the Ram and Geos =D>


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great Pictures. I too love the Ram and fry!


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments 

I've been trying to breed some quality rams here but havent found a female I really like and only setled for the one pictured.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... Love the awesome pics :drooling: :drooling: especially the geos :drooling: :drooling: Keep the pics coming... Sue


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Fantastic photography and fish. The first are _Geophagus_ sp. "Columbia/Venezuela"??? They are truly beautiful fish. I'd like to see more of the _brachybranchus_ :thumb:

Thanks for sharing,

Ed


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Glad you like my fish and pics.

Ed, the first is indeed a Geophagus C/V he's my doniant male and my fav fish 

The other one was called Brachybranchus but I've been recently informed it is now Geophagus sp. Guyana.

It's getting hard to keep up with the names lol.

I no longer have them as I traded them in for more C/Vs to add to my colony which is now 12 strong 

But here are some older pics as requested...










































And here's the latest vid of my C/Vs...






Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

all beatiful fish u got there :thumb:


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Took some more pics of my C/Vs last night.
I dont normally like using the flash as it washes out alot of the colours, but Im pretty happy with these ones still...


























Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Ronny... Love the video and pics.. and of course the beautiful fish... Thanks for feeding my geo addiction :lol: :lol: Sue


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

That last picture is an amazing fish :drooling:

How big are the C/V?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!! :drooling: Love the geo's and the angels too!


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes love the angels. Are the sail-fin Altums?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, that's the best way to describe those fish. Absolutely stunning colors. :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, glad you enjoy my pics  I'll have to keep posting more 

Ed: THe one pictured is around 22cm not including his trailers.
Most of them are around 17-20cm. Still have a bit of growing to go as well, they can reach 12 inches.

Morcs: They're called Peruvian Altums but are actually a form of Scalare.
These guys in particular are still quite small so I'm hoping theyre colour and fins improve and they get the notch above the mouth which some are slightly starting to show.

Here some better pics of the angels...


























Cheers 
Ronny.


----------

